# c-section and baby wearing



## sandy from Toronto

Hi,
I am expecting my first baby in August and due to health issues may have to deliver my baby by c-section. Can you still wear your baby after a c-section and, if so, what type of sling or carrier is generally the most comfortable after a c-section. Any info is appreciated.
Thanks,
Sandy


----------



## pamelamama

For some reason this was in babywearing reviews?








I've moved it for ya .







Pamela


----------



## Vick

Hi Sandy! I had an unexpected c-section 2 years ago and wore my baby, but not for a couple of weeks. I then wore him in a ring sling (Maya Wrap is my favorite ring sling.) for a month or so when my back started to bother me. After much experimentation, I went with a Didymos and I haven't had low back pain since. I also alternate that with an Ergo and my MW. But, during those early post partum weeks, it was impossible for me to carry him (10 pounds!) pluse the car seat carrier so the sling was great. If you go with a ring sling, just be sure to adjust it properly so that the baby is above your waist so as not to run into any tender areas or bother your back. Hope that helps! Good luck to you. Recovery for me was tough but I was thrilled to be able to carry my little guy even though he was a big boy. He's 28 pounds now and we still rarely use the stroller.


----------



## Bleu

Sandy, best wishes with your pg and birth. I had a c-section, too, and using the Bjorn or the New Native was never an issue for me. Carting around that miserable car seat with Bleuet in it was pretty tough, though.


----------



## dr.j

I wore my little guy starting at about 2 weeks after he was born. I think that's when I was feeling much better after my c-section. How hot will it be in August where you live?
It was hot when my little guy was bor, so I used my Rebozo a lot in the first few months. I also found it was easier to use during the newborn stage, because the other carriers I had seemed to swallow him up in all the fabric. But, I know a lot of moms don't like slings that tie.
I don't know if I have good advice on which carrier you should get, but I just wanted to say you can definitely wear your baby after a c-section (although it might be a few weeks).


----------



## Piglet68

I was actually wearing DD in my Maya Pouch while still in the hospital (I wore her to the breastfeeding classes). Because she is held high up, it didn't touch my scar. And it wasn't like I was hauling her for miles - the class was just down the hall and I was sitting during the class.

Still, 3 weeks after my C/S my mother came to visit, ostensibly to help me out since DH had to go back to work. Well, we ended up spending the whole time sightseeing and shopping. I wore DD in my Maya Wrap sling all day long, all over Boston, with no troubles.

Just make sure your sling/carrier is adjusted high, and walk with your back straight so you don't put strain on your abdomen. You'll be fine!


----------



## KoalaMama

A friend of mine wore her baby in a Moby Wrap in the hospital after her second was born via c-section. She said it worked beautifully for them.

Both of us also live in Toronto, and hang out with a bunch of slinging moms in our local playgroup (Koala Mamas ). You're welcome to come join us some time! If you're interested in more info just give me a shout via email or PM.


----------



## Parker'smommy

It depends on how big your baby is...LOL!!! My ds was 10 pounds at birth and I wasnt supposed to lift more than 10 pounds..hmmm okay....... I think it would be better on your body than a infant car seat. I think if you have someone help you place the baby in the sling so as not to put too much strain on your incision it would be okay. Ask your OB/GYN or whoever is delivering about it.

I didnt actually sling ds till he was older because my incision ruptured ( not related to lifting him!) and I couldnt walk around with him until he was like 3 weeks old!


----------



## Clarity

that 10lb thing is pretty arbitrary...I know a woman who did not BF becuase she thought her C and "lift no more than 10lbs) meant she shouldn't lift her 12lb babe and left him in his car seat all the time! They mean, lift your newborn, but not your toddler.

I found slinging ok...but adjust it up tight...I was new to slinging and often I had her too low which was uncomfortable. And yes, carrying an infant seat was a LOT harder on my incision.


----------



## HRC121799

I had a planned c-section with Braden, and was slinging him at the grocery store two weeks later in a new native, no problems whatsoever!!!


----------



## melaniewb

I wore my baby one week after my c-section. I didn't try before that because I didn't need to wear him. I spent that week mostly lying in bed or on the couch with the baby in my arms.


----------



## Ravin

I first started wearing my DD as soon as we got her home from the hospital at 6 days old (she was there one day longer than me) after my C-section. I used a Maya Wrap, and it was a real lifesaver with nursing because having pillows in my lap wasn't comfortable and I didn't have a recliner or reclining bed like in the hospital! So I could put DD in a cradle or football hold position in the sling and nurse her w/out having anything pressing on my incision and without killing my wrists, with which I have chronic problems.

I started walking with her in the sling right away as well, at first just around the little courtyard in my apartment complex, gradually farther and farther.

A properly fitted and adjusted sling holds a neborn completely above your belly button, well away from the incision.


----------



## allformyboys

I am headed into c-sec #4 and I used my sling (with Joe) at the hospital! LOL they are right about get it tight, and this time I am going to take a wrap sling made out of hemp jersey so it will be stretchy too. Anyway I breast fed my baby in the sling in bed on day 2! it actually feels better to have both your arms (if your a practiced sling user, which at that point I was) when trying to walk at first too. I have a vertical scar so it goes upto my belly button and keeping the sling high was important.

Now I know recovery wise it really depends on how you recover from surgery, and how you go into your c-sec. A planned c-sec with no labor is MUCH MUCH MUCH easier to recover from than a c-sec after 20+ hours of hard labor! I had my first 2 after 20 and 24 hours of HARD (on top of eachother, high pitocin contractions) and the recovery sucked big time, I couldn't carry the baby alone for over a week, it was horrible. I couldn't change diapers or lift the baby out of the bassinet in the hospital. With #3 I scheduled the c-sec and went in with NO labor (except some pre-term stuff, but it was mild







) and I was up walking around as soon as my spinal wore off and was able to lift baby and care for him later that night. A HUGE difference. So the fact that your scheduling yours makes a big difference.







Just keep trying the sling, use it if it feels comfy.









What I loved about the sling in the hospital is if I feel like going to sleep while nursing, if he isn't in the sling they would come and take him from me (unlatch him and everything) telling me I can't sleep when I am holding the baby he may roll off the bed and fall (with railings up and pillows stuffed everywhere? UM I THINK NOT) we slept with him (all three actually) ON us all the time at home, but in the hospital they would freak out on me. SO I put him in the sling, then I could sleep and they couldn't say anything, no way was he gonna roll out of that sling!


----------



## StephanieK

After 30 hours of labor, I had an emergency c. I went hiking 1 1/2 later (easy 2 mile trail hike), wearing my 10.5 lb. baby in my maya!


----------



## Jen123

Where were you ladies when I was having my csections ? LOL I could've used this kind of support.


----------



## Vick

Stephanie-I have to ask--after 1 1/2 ____ did you go hiking? Whatever it is, I am sure to be amazed!

Signed,
Someone who had a very challenging recovery and couldn't imagine hiking for several months, let alone going for an energetic walk around the neighborhood...


----------



## StephanieK

Yes, it was 1 1/2 weeks. It was an easy two-mile hike, but I was impressed with myself. I was lucky to have an amazingly quick recovery.


----------

